# DoS Attack: STORM From Amazon IPs?



## ilovecats88 (Aug 16, 2012)

I keep getting DoS Attack: STORM entries in my router log coming from three Amazon IP addresses located in Ashburn, Virginia- 54.234.104.169, 18.234.41.127, and 18.212.152.141. 

These happen every couple days, and I always change my WiFi name and password when I notice them. Is there any explanation for this? 

Is there anything further I can do to stop these attempted attacks on my system? 

Thank you.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

A DoS is a Denial of Service, an attack meant to flood servers and network equiptment with so much traffic that it stops working. Changing a password does nothing to stop this kind of attack. Anyways, your router responded in some way and there is nothing you have to do, and there is nothing that you Can do to stop this kind of attack.


----------

